

Show HN: A snapshot of the active processes in your system - pvaldes

This is a small perl program that I wrote to draw the active processes in a GNU system. You can see it in:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pvaldes.esdebian.org&#x2F;49625&#x2F;mapa-procesos-sistema-ii<p>Text is in spanish, but you don&#x27;t really need it to grasp the idea. Just take a look at the figures or, if you want, play a little with the code. Before to use it you will need to have installed graphviz and libgetopt-long-descriptive-perl<p>This can be used to 1) play and learn about how programs interact in a gnu system, 2) discover the programs that are &quot;memory eaters&quot; and 3) be able to take quick snapshots of your system and save it in several pdfs if the computer starts to go slow for any reason.<p>Of course you will only be able to drawn the processes that you own. As root you can see the whole thing.
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized, so you'd be better off posting this as a
link to your site and then including the text as a comment in the thread.

~~~
pvaldes
Well, in fact first I filled title, url and text: error message from HN
("sorry you can not have both title and url in the same post"). Ok, Then I
deleted the title and put just the url and text before to re-send, having two
error messages more ("try to send the post again" or so...), finally with
title and url in text the post was accepted by HN... I don't know why.

~~~
dang
You have to have a title, and one of url or text (but not both).

What I'm saying is that title+url would be a better choice for your post than
title+text. You can add your text as a comment to the thread after the
submission has gone through.

~~~
pvaldes
mmmh... I didn't know it. Understood, thanks.

It seems that I can't change or delete the post now. Sorry for any
inconvenience caused.

~~~
dang
You're welcome to repost it the way I suggested. Good luck!

